#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Tennisarm bald OP - wer hat das schon gehabt? >

## Mel80

_HI_  _also ich hab schon seit 8 Monaten nen Tennisarm links. Dadurch das ich auch ein CTS und SUS am linken arm hatte ( wurde im Februar ´09 operiert) wollten sie den im Februar aber nicht mit operieren. Das wäre wohl zuviel gewesen._  _Die Ärzte meinten ein SUS und CTS in einer OP würden reichen. Den Tennisarm operieren sie später._  _Hab auch schon alles an konservative Therapie durch z.b. salbenverbände ( Voltaren ), Kühlung mit Eis, Wärme, Physiotherapie, Spritzen, eingipsen. Aber nichts hiflt._  _Nach der OP hatte ich ja auch nochmal 14 Tage Oberarmgips. Aber seitdem der GIps ab ist hab ich starke Schmerzen im Ellenbogen. Die Schmerzen strahlen schön in den Unterarm und Daumen aus. Und auch zur Hälfte in den Oberarm. Ich kann nichts heben und tragen. Die Bewegungen tun sehr weh._   _War nun letzte Woche bei meinem Chirurgen. Der gab mir nochmal ne Spritze die leider aber nichts brachte. Er verschrieb mir ( mal wieder ) Novalgin. Die nehm ich nun. Meist 2-3 stück am Tag._  _Nun muss ich Mittwoch wieder hin. Und er meinte wenn es dann nicht besser werden wir nen OP Termin suchen._  _Ich kann echt nicht mehr ! ! ICh habe 4 kleine Kinder um die ich mich kümmern muss aber das ich recht schwer mit einem Arm._  _Meine Frage:_  _- wer hatte die OP schon?_  _- wielange dauert so eine OP ?_  _- wielange Gips nach der OP ?_  _- was wird da genau gemacht ?_  _Gerne darf auch Medizi. Personal antworten_   _lg Mel_

----------


## Purzel 1

Mir wurde der Tennisarm rechts vor 2 Jahren operiert. 
Die Op war mit der SUS Op nicht vergleichbar und dagegen eher ein Spaziergang. Allerdings dauerte es nach der Op beim mir ungewöhnlich lange bis ich diesen Arm wieder beugen konnte, weil er im Ellenbogen nicht abschwoll. Die Ursache hierfür lag aber nicht bei der Op, sondern an einer Druckstelle durch den Gips, den ich 8 Tage hatte und der eine Schleimbeutelentzündung verursacht hatte. Ansonsten wäre das rasch okay gewesen. Ich habe jetzt gehört daß man einen Tennisarm auch anders behandeln kann, - ( leider erst jetzt) dazu gibt es einen Link im Tread mit der SUS Operatio. Dort sind auch die Dehnübungen beschrieben, die angeblich super helfen sollen. Nach einer gewissen Zeit soll sich eine Epicondylitis "ausbrennen" und man soll dann symptomfrei sein.   Vor der Op wurden verschiedene Injektionen mit Cortison usw. probiert.   Allerliebste Grüße Purzel

----------


## Purzel 1

Die Operation laß mich mal überlegen ,- hat ca . 40 Minuten damals gedauert und wurde in Plexusanaesthesie durchgeführt.  Der Schnitt liegt an der oberen Seite des Ellenbogens und ist weniger empfindlich als der der SUS Operation. Er ist ca 4 cm lang. Der Sehnenansatz wurde freigelegt,- und das entzündetet Gewebe vom Knochenansatz gelöst. Zusätzlich hatte dieser Arzt noch verschiedene Nervenfasern durchtrennt, die für die Schmerzen verantwortlich waren. 
Nach der Op hatte ich eine Redonflasche, die am 1 . Tag entfernt wurde. Die Gipsschiene blieb für 8 Tage liegen.  Kurz nach der Operation tat es als die Anaesthesie nach ließ für ca 1 Stunde recht fies weh, das war dann aber schnell wieder okay, nach 1 Tbl. Paracetamol.  Die Fäden wurden nach  8 Tagen mit der Gipsschiene entfernt. Wäre der Ellenbogen nicht wegen der Bursitis angeschwollen, so hätte ich den sicherlich nach 3 bis 4 Wochen gut wieder voll belasten können. Das Belasten oder Schmerzen waren nicht das Problem. Das Gelenk war einfach wegen der Schwellung blockiert, sodaß ich es nur ganz leicht beugen konnte.  Das mag so ca 12 Wochen gedauert haben mit der Komplikation.  liebe Grüße Purzel

----------


## Mel80

HI 
DANKE DIR ! ! ! 
Diese lokalanästhesie geht bei mir leider nicht. Deswegen bekomm ich wieder eine Vollnarkose. 
Mein Chirurg meinte was von 14-21 tagen gips?

----------


## Purzel 1

Es gibt auch Operationstechniken bei denen kein Gips angelegt wird, aber sicher muß man dem folgen, was der Operateur als seine Erfahrungswerte vorgibt. Meine Gipsschiene lag damals 8 Tage. Das war aber leider das, was gedrückt hat und zu der Bursitis geführt hatte, die den Verlauf etwas verlängerte. Nun ist es ja so, daß Du die Op machen lassen möchtest, damit Du späterhin keine Beschwerden mehr hast und ohne Schmerzen zugreifen kannst. dh. Du erwägst diese Operation weil es Dir hinterher besser gehen soll und weil Dir geholfen werden soll. Sicherlich wäre es wunderbar, wenn das ohne Einschränkungen nach der Op gehen würde. Aber leider ist das nicht so. Was ich mir als Alternative vorstellen könnte, wäre ob es in Deiner Region einen Operateur gibt der minimal invasiv operieren kann. Hier sind die Angaben der Operateure betreffs der OP-Nachsorge und des Heilungsverlaufs kürzer und weniger einschneidend. Allerdings habe ich davon nur gehört und damit keinerlei persönliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich glaube Dein Problem ist in erster Linie die Versorgung der kleinen Kinder nach der Op und wie Du Deine täglichen Aufgaben bewältigen sollst. Sicherlich ist die Zeitspanne da nicht fein, aber es besteht die Chance, daß Du danach Deine Aufgaben schmerzfrei erledigen kannst und daß die Dir einfacher " von der Hand gehen könnten." Vielleicht hörst Du Dich bei Freunden und Nachbarn um, - Manchmal gibt es da eine Hilfsbereitschaft die man zunächst gar nicht erwartet.  Ich weiß, daß ein Haushalt mit Kindern schwer sein kann, da hilft es wenn Du Dir mit anderen Müttern zusammen eine  Art Netz aufbauen würdest in dem man sich gegenseitig unterstützt und helfen kann. Wenn das auf Gegenseitigkeit beruht und nach allen Seiten gleichermaßen gut funktioniert, ist das eine feine Sache. Die meißten sind schon bereit sich gegenseitig etwas mehr zu unterstützen, stellen das aber im Laufe des Lebens ein, weil diese Hilfestellungen, die man gewährt sich als Einbahnstraße entpuppen. Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und gute Besserung, Purzel.

----------


## Mel80

HI 
so war gestern beim Chirurgen. Bekam ne Überweisung zur Handchirurgie. Hatte dann gleich im NWK Sanderbusch angerufen und hab nen Termin am 16.6. beim Oberarzt ( der mich auch schon im Februar operierte) der Handchirurgie bekommen. 
Mal sehen was der sagt

----------

